

Darpa gets $500M for "cyber technologies" from FY2012 budget - ibejoeb
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/news/2011/02/darpa-gets-big-bucks-for-cyber-tech-whatever-that-means.ars

======
swGooF
That is a lot of cash. DARPA does do some neat things. Hmm, what would Hacker
News readers do with $500M?

------
ewams
Should have heard the talks at Schmoocon.

